#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-05-11
 * Obsidian1723 wonders how we got along without DNS
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-05-12
<Takyoji> Bleh
<Takyoji> http://tech.slashdot.org/story/10/05/11/221207/The-Telcos-Secret-Anti-Net-Neutrality-Strategy
<tonyyarusso> "secret"
<kermit> i thought the DMCA safe harbor clause was enough
<tonyyarusso> Pretty much.  And the courts telling the FCC it doesn't have the authority to do anything at all doesn't help.
<kermit> i don't view the FCC regulating the internet as a good thing at all
<kermit> and neither does the EFF
<tonyyarusso> How about we just let the EFF regulate the Internet instead?  :)
<tonyyarusso> http://i.imgur.com/zs3cM.png
<kermit> haha
<Takyoji> I remember that. :P
<tonyyarusso> http://laptoplogic.com/resources/62-ways-to-tell-if-you-are-a-geek
<tonyyarusso> Bad copy editing though - there are repeats.
<tonyyarusso> Let's see...  I would have 3 if it was supported, yes to 4, 7, haven't done 9 yet but have seriously considered it, 10 is true for all new stuff (not from someone else), 12, 13, 15 occasionally, 16, 17, 18, 21 comes up frequently, 23 vaguely, lol 24..., 25, 26, 32 kinda, 43, 44, 46 sounds awesome - may need to try that, 47, 51, used to do 53 but 'splash' is growing on me, 55, 57, almost 61 - I can do it but it's weird, and 62.
<sparklehistory> tonyyarusso: Exactly what USB drive does one bring to a formal dinner party?
<tonyyarusso> a shiny one with a non-losable cap.
<sparklehistory> tonyyarusso: good to know, I'll add that to the fashion section of my brain
 * Takyoji has a backup of the Wikipedia textual database
<Takyoji> I always have USB flash drives on hand. ALWAYS
<Takyoji> Considering I keep one in my wallet
<Takyoji> which reminds me that I have to burn a few LiveCDs of 10.04 to carry around now
<Takyoji> instead of my 9.10 LiveCDs
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: Who doesn't have a database dump of Wikipedia?  Obviously.
<Takyoji> I really want to do 45. I've been really intending on such for a while now
<h00k> I've been wearing my USB drive around my neck lately
<Takyoji> I take it that others agree that Adobe seems to be intentionally killing themselves now? :P
<Takyoji> With the whole SoC "feature" of the next version
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: I have no idea what you're talking about frankly.  Flash is the only Adobe product I use, and I do that very reluctantly.
<Takyoji> http://arstechnica.com/media/news/2010/05/adobes-new-flash-drm-comes-with-selective-output-control.ars
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: Sadly, that is actually what content providers have been asking for, so from a business perspective it's probably a good move.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-05-13
<Takyoji> I certainly have to admit the Ubuntu Software Center is a less responsive/quick.
<Takyoji> (or at least on older systems)
<Takyoji> Seems to freeze a bit
<Takyoji> Oh this poor user. xP
<Takyoji> I had to run chkdsk so that Windows XP would be able to boot properly (without BSoDing). She also wanted to have Ubuntu installed as well
<Takyoji> Ubuntu 10.04 booted to a fully functional environment in 25 seconds (auto-login). Windows XP took 1 minute 40 seconds for the desktop to fully render.
<Takyoji> And is past 7 minutes yet for still loading everything yet.
<Takyoji> 8 minutes
<tonyyarusso> ha, aweseom
<tonyyarusso> Eeep.  The Australian LoCo apparently has dissolved - http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-au@lists.ubuntu.com/msg03458.html  They used to be one of the strongest teams.
<Takyoji> Egad
<tonyyarusso> For anyone who cares ( h00k ), my attempt at a translation of "Lucid Lynx" to Ojibwe is "nibwaakaa bizhiw".  Literally, "the lynx is wise/intelligent".
 * Obsidian1723 ni ni all | shutdown -h
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-05-14
 * rlaager is thankful for Panera Bread's free Wifi.
<bdunnette> Sure, that's the Cinderella take-off, right?
<tonyyarusso> http://gawker.com/5538216/facebook-ceo-slammed-dumb-users-who-trusted-him-in-college
 * Obsidian1723 thinks CAT5e and Fiber + a Server Room should be standard in any home.
<tonyyarusso> fiber within the house, or to it?
<Obsidian1723> both ideally
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-05-15
<Alpha_Cluster> so i just learned the .us TLD sucks for privacy
<tonyyarusso> Since it doesn't have any?
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, I've been thinking about that too.  .im and some others that I have are the same way.
<Alpha_Cluster> i was like
<Alpha_Cluster> i want acblog.us for my blog
<Alpha_Cluster> then im like well hell why would i post a blog at a address that anyone can whois to find me
<Alpha_Cluster> that sounds like a dumb idea even in the US
<kermit> i always wonder about that.. regarding the legal effect of say registering a domain to an LLC the caymans  or something
<kermit> versus just to yourself
<Alpha_Cluster> well you just do it through a proxy
<Alpha_Cluster> it doesnt protect you from the governemnt
<Alpha_Cluster> but normal people it does
<kermit> i'm not afraid of normal people
<kermit> just the government
<Alpha_Cluster> lol
<Alpha_Cluster> well you are never guna be safe then on the internet unless you got tor running
<kermit> normal people dont use violence
<Alpha_Cluster> rofl
<Alpha_Cluster> that is bs
<Alpha_Cluster> did you not see the riots in greece?
<kermit> i herad of them
<kermit> i dont know what that's about
<Alpha_Cluster> have you not seen a WTO riot?
<kermit> i havent heard of thoes
<kermit> you must watch a lot of TV?
<Alpha_Cluster> when there is a WTO summet there are always riots
<Alpha_Cluster> brb im guna do something unthinkable
<Alpha_Cluster> reboot into ubuntu
<Alpha_Cluster> so the fglrx driver has an odd bug
<kermit> what were you running before?
<Alpha_Cluster> you can only have your second monitor to the right of your main
<Alpha_Cluster> Win7
<kermit> i've heard of thta
<Alpha_Cluster> yeah it runs 3d graphics really well...
<Alpha_Cluster> lol
<kermit> i've heard its almost as easy to install as ubuntu
<Alpha_Cluster> i dont know the new ubuntu installer messed with me
<Alpha_Cluster> but then again im so used to the old one
<Alpha_Cluster> so yeah why does dual monitors in linux have to suck so much?
<kermit> i don't know, i've never tried
<kermit> oh no, i said 'i dont know' to a channel directed question, i feel like an irc noob.
 * kermit hides in shame
<Alpha_Cluster> lol
<Alpha_Cluster> why?
<Alpha_Cluster> its ok to respond
<tonyyarusso> hahaha
<kermit> i hate when other ppl do that.. if i go into a channel of 70 people, ask a question, and someone ssay 'i dont know'
<Alpha_Cluster> tonyyarusso, next time i say im guna get a BRAND NEW ATI card disuade me
<Alpha_Cluster> lol
<Alpha_Cluster> well kermit this ant a channel of 70 people
<tonyyarusso> kermit: and yes, you could create an LLC to hold your domains for you - in Minnesota it would cost you about $130/yr for the paperwork and another $45/yr or so for a P.O. Box.
<Alpha_Cluster> lol
<tonyyarusso> Alpha_Cluster: pssh, you just have to check them against the driver readme in the kernel tree first.  Duh.
<Alpha_Cluster> tonyyarusso, it works fine
<Alpha_Cluster> until i do dual head
<Alpha_Cluster> or want to watch perfect video
<Alpha_Cluster> omg and i hate googles new square buttons!!!
<Alpha_Cluster> WHY GOOGLE WHY!!!
<tonyyarusso> Still funny:  http://dilbert.com/dyn/str_strip/000000000/00000000/0000000/000000/00000/1000/400/1486/1486.strip.print.gif
<Alpha_Cluster> rofl
 * Obsidian1723 counting bodiesl ike sheep to the rhytme of the war drum.... bodies like sheep...
<Alpha_Cluster> ok windows really needs a GOOD sftp server written for it!
<Alpha_Cluster> ok so i have decided WHS are overrated
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-05-16
<Takyoji> Stupid question: how do you image an SSD with a newer Ubuntu version?
<Takyoji> i.e. a Mini 10v with an SSD
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: Um, "image"?  You install just like any other system - what's your question?
<Takyoji> In other words, what do you do with a .img file?
<tonyyarusso> First, you ask why you have it.
<tonyyarusso> where did you get it, what is it for?
<Takyoji> I guess I'm just going delusional then, or similar.
<tonyyarusso> uh, okay...
<tonyyarusso> Ubuntu releases ARM installations as .img, but nothing you would use on a Mini 10v.
<Takyoji> ahh
<tonyyarusso> hehe.  66.15% of hits to ubuntu-minnesota.org are running Linux.
<Takyoji> and yay for the release of the source code of Penumbra Overture
<tonyyarusso> 54.23% Firefox, 26.15% Chrome, 6.54% IE, 6.54% Opera, a couple of others.
<Takyoji> Woo
<Takyoji> otherwise what statistical solution? Google Analytics, or?
<tonyyarusso> yeah, ga
<tonyyarusso> as if there are others :P
<Takyoji> Well I didn't know if you used something server-side, so.. :P
<tonyyarusso> My personal blog is 29.58% Linux.
<tonyyarusso> 67.14% Firefox, 15.02% IE, 8.92% Chrome
<tonyyarusso> Cheap computers if anyone wants some:  http://archives.mn-linux.org/pipermail/tclug-list/2010-May/057925.html
<Takyoji> Should I be worried if Xorg is using 200MB of RAM?
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-05-09
<fisch246> well that's annoying...
<fisch246> i had to create a fallback cause of my issues with 11.04 that just exploded
<fisch246> klynch: no new developments btw
<fisch246> i doubt it's the kernel though, since i can get connected
<fisch246> i should go into #linux and say "i hate cairo-dock, KDE, and openSUSE" and see how many death threats i get XD
<FloatingGoat> >.>
<FloatingGoat> <.<
<Takyoji> Ooo, GNOME 3 quite nice and shiney.
<Takyoji> GNOME 3 is*
<Takyoji> Seems like it'd even be suitable for touchscreen devices
<Takyoji> I might even go to the extent of installing Fedora with GNOME 3
<Takyoji> You know, I think I actually will
<Takyoji> so much more usable than Unity, and much more beautiful than 11.04. xP
<Takyoji> Too bad Fedora couldn't be dpkg-based.
<fisch246> ew.... gnome 3 sucks
<fisch246> Takyoji: guess what... my wifi driver doesn't work fully with Natty
<fisch246> congrats... you win :P
<Takyoji> which?
<fisch246> b43
<fisch246> it only works partially
<fisch246> enough to use the web
<fisch246> and apparently tvmobli doesn't work on natty either >.<
<fisch246> i think i might just rollback to 10.10
<fisch246> i can't upload anything to the server, and i can't install it on my machine...
<fisch246> my PC just became useless again...
<FloatingGoat> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KM0xCIZVUrw&lc
<FloatingGoat> fisch246: thats me
<fisch246> no sound at the end of the vid
<Takyoji> Dangit, left before I could troll. :P
<fisch246> Takyoji: want to troll me instead?
<fisch246> i found out today my wifi driver isn't fully supported anymore by natty
<tonyyarusso> lolregression
<Takyoji> but yes, what's the full manufacturer and model name of the wireless card?
<Takyoji> Broadcom b43xx or something?
<fisch246> 4312
<fisch246> the STA driver doesn't work with my card
<Takyoji> Doesn't it use the NDISWrapper for that?
<Takyoji> rather than a native driver.
<FloatingGoat> Hey anyone here got an agp card they are willing to sell?
<Takyoji> For some odd reason I can't change my wallpaper..
<fisch246> to be honest... i was hoping for a better keynote >.>
<ColinHarrington> What keynote?
<Takyoji> Ubuntu Developer Summit
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-05-10
<fisch246> so...
<fisch246> who here thinks WWDC is going to be boring this year?
<fisch246> o/
<tonyyarusso> WWDC?
<fisch246> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=WWDC
<tonyyarusso> Oh.  That's boring every year - no Linux.
<fisch246> nothing amused me more than when kiko said "what's with all this mac crap"
<invisiblek> sorry i just had to find a minnesota channel to bitch about the twins and how they need to fire ron gardenhire
<invisiblek> i think i used to hang here a little before, ive long since become a gentoo follower personally though
<invisiblek> i have yet to try out unity, it wont run on my headless virtualbox machine :(
<fisch246> that's because virtualbox doesn't support unity
<fisch246> might as well just make a second partition and try it on there
<invisiblek> i read it does if you can enable 3d acceleration
<invisiblek> which i cannot on the headless server
<fisch246> it runs unity... but it hardly works
<invisiblek> oh
<fisch246> but Unity 3D is nice
<invisiblek> ive been considering dumping win7 on my htpc, maybe ill have to try 11.04 on it
<fisch246> better than Gnome 3 imo
<invisiblek> i havent used gnome 3, ive always been a kde guy
<fisch246> i would say you might first want to try 10.04 first
<fisch246> if you're not used to the newer features of Ubuntu
<fisch246> well there is Kubuntu
<invisiblek> meh, i wont need much for features anyway, xbmc and chrome is all id need
<fisch246> haha
<invisiblek> but id like to play with unity some, i hear good things about it
<fisch246> then i still suggest 10.04
<fisch246> Unity has flaws, but if you get it to work it's quite amazing :)
<invisiblek> i think i tried putting 10.04 on there last time, at the time nvidia drivers still didnt have audio over hdmi, wonder if they do now...
<invisiblek> thats the biggest reason taht thing still runs win7
<fisch246> well if i don't have standard hardware, i would suggest just using Arch or Gentoo
<fisch246> s/i/you
<invisiblek> its pretty standard, its an nvidia chipset board with onboard hdmi
<fisch246> didn't know hdmi was standard >.>
<fisch246> never used HDMI myself
<invisiblek> i use it wherever i can
<fisch246> wow... if you ever want something to be found on the net... apparently tying it into stumbleupon REALLY gets you traffic...
<mysteriousdarren> fisch246: did u start a website or blog  and see a spike?
<BlackRat90> Hey, anyone here know if a AM3 Processor will work in a AM2+ socket?
<Takyoji> Doesn't seem like it would
<Takyoji> actually: "AM3 processors work on AM2+ motherboards due to the presence of both the DDR2 and DDR3 memory controller " Source: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Socket_AM2%2B
 * Takyoji pokes BlackRat90, as he forgot to mention the name prior.
<invisiblek> yea am3 chip will work on am2+ board (NOT am2 board though)
<invisiblek> but am2+ chips will NOT work on am3 boards i think was the caveat
<BlackRat90> awesome is there any downgrade in the power using a am3 on a am2+
<invisiblek> i dont think so, iirc am2+ cpus used more power than am3 (but i may be wront about that)
<invisiblek> wrong*
<BlackRat90> I have seen some that look better then AM3
<BlackRat90> But AM3 are easier to find... and perhaps cheaper
<invisiblek> id go am3 over am2+ any day, i think they have faster bus speeds, support for ddr3, probably more cache
<BlackRat90> my motherboard holds DDr2 though, unless ddr3 and drr2 and interchangble
<BlackRat90> but the quad core am3 are hellas cheaper
<BlackRat90> Well I got you, which works better AMD or intel?
<Takyoji> http://www.defectivebydesign.org/nintendo3ds
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-05-11
<Takyoji> So, what sane open alternatives are there to flee to from Skype? :P
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: XMPP, obviously.
<tonyyarusso> Voice and video chat works flawlessly through Empathy between Jabber users.
<Takyoji> It's SIP through XMPP or something though, correct?
<Takyoji> Or does XMPP actually have it's own specific specification for audio/video?
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: XMPP has it's own thing.  (Although SIP is another option also.)
<tonyyarusso> *its
<Takyoji> Aww, I thought there was tunnel server in Minneapolis just added to HE's IPv6 tunnel list
<Takyoji> But I guess it must just be a backbone connection endpoint or something that was recently added
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-05-12
<Takyoji> Woo, I may soon have another convertee to tally
<fisch246> quick question... does pidgin have video support?
<fisch246> hm... doesn't look like it...
<fisch246> empathy it is :D
<tonyyarusso> I thought pidgin added video support a while back?  Maybe it was only on Windows or something?
<Takyoji> I do certainly believe Pidgin does have video support
<Takyoji> Yes, in fact, Pidgin does
<Takyoji> Just noticed whiteboard functionality available in Pidgin as well, for Yahoo/YIM
<Takyoji> and yay for the next release of Lubuntu to be officially supported and endorsed by Canonical
<Takyoji> Holy crap Lubuntu is nice
<Takyoji> Some very nice aesthetic adjustments in comparison to it's previous versions
<Takyoji> Only needs less than half the RAM when doing a LiveCD environment with just 256MB of RAM
<Takyoji> Let's see if it'll run with 128MB o RAM
<Takyoji> LiveCD environment doesn't seem possible with 128MB RAM, with no SWAP whatsoever.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-05-13
<klynch> Hi all
 * Takyoji trolls Ubuntu 11.04 moar
<Takyoji> I'm certainly fleeing to Lubuntu now on all my systems.
<Takyoji> even the GNOME fallback in 11.04 is unstable
<klynch> Hi all
<fisch246> anyone interested in seeing the midnight showing of Harry Potter?
<tonyyarusso> What day is it even?
<fisch246> july 15th
<fisch246> at 12 a.m
<fisch246> i know it's early
<fisch246> but i want to know if people are planning to see it, so i know if it's even worth setting it up
<fisch246> maybe just go as friends or something
<fisch246> it would be easier with just a few people
<klynch> we need to update the wiki, there is a note from 2008
<klynch> bit out of date.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-05-15
<fisch246> i should rollback skype...
<fisch246> cause it's really pissing me off...
<fisch246> it crashes every single day -__-
<FloatingGoat> hello?
<FloatingGoat> ripps
<ripps> FloatingGoat: yes?
<FloatingGoat> you in unity
<FloatingGoat> ?
<ripps> yes
<ripps> I use Unity desktop if that's what you mean?
<FloatingGoat> are your using it right now?
<ripps> yes
<FloatingGoat> can you test an applet I made?
<ripps> u mean a lens or an indicator?
<FloatingGoat> launcher
<ripps> I think those are called lens, but yeah sure, what's it do?
<FloatingGoat> It makes it so that when you drop a file over it, it adds it too your ubuntu one folder
<ripps> sounds useful :)
<FloatingGoat> you have ubuntu one?
<FloatingGoat> :D
<ripps> yes
<FloatingGoat> okay cool me too
<FloatingGoat> here it is
<FloatingGoat> http://ubuntuone.com/p/tOq/
<FloatingGoat> make sure to unzip it to your home directory, if you want the icon i mad
<FloatingGoat> made*
<ripps> seems to work, whish they'd work that functionality into the Ubunto One icon by default
<FloatingGoat> lol yeah
<ripps> your right that's not a lens, it just a launcher :)
<FloatingGoat> I tried to make it work with as many file types as I could
<ripps> a lens is closer to how an applet worked in gnome-panel, it had more complex functions.
<FloatingGoat> yeah
<FloatingGoat> I didn't want to call it an app though lol
<ripps> Personally, i'd prefer it just used my theme's icons, since I have a grayscale icon theme, the bright orange is a bit of an eyesore
<FloatingGoat> yeah but it's a custom icon
<FloatingGoat> Im thinking about changing the orange though
<FloatingGoat> maybe light blue
<FloatingGoat> not sure
<FloatingGoat> I don't know what i'm going to do with the license either. I need to read GNU. Im unsure if I should just stick gnu in there because there is support for adding MP3 files
<FloatingGoat> and other proprietary.
<FloatingGoat> but then again it isnt much of an app
<FloatingGoat> but I would still like some credit :\
<ripps> that has nothing to do with it. The launcher isn't trying to decode mp3's so it has nothing to do with license. I just release the way it is, but if you insist on licensing just use GPL or Creative Commons
<ripps> I would probably just send a tip to OMGubuntu! They'd probably love it.
<FloatingGoat> ripps: yeah that's what I wanted to do lol
<FloatingGoat> does it work okay for you?
<FloatingGoat> and should I make it support directories too? I wonder if that would be useful.
<FloatingGoat> okay I added that, should be useful :)
<FloatingGoat> hopefully people don't mistake it as syncronization
<FloatingGoat> hiiiiiii
<Takyoji> Creative Commons isn't for source code; and they even explicitly state that.
<Takyoji> http://wiki.creativecommons.org/FAQ#Can_I_use_a_Creative_Commons_license_for_software.3F
<Alpha_Cluster> hey anyone using Amarok in 11.04?
<FloatingGoat> hello!
#ubuntu-us-mn 2014-05-11
 * hiverlord new irc user
<hiverlord> topic
